# Stage V lymphoma in my "new" old boxer :-(



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I have no perspective on this, I just wanted to let you know that I am so sorry. I wish you had longer with him, I am so glad to hear your attitude that you will make him as comfortable as you can for as long as you can and then you won't let him suffer. Bless you for your good heart.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so so sorry. Undoubtedly he was brought into your life so you could love him and ease his passage when the time comes. I hope you have much more quality time with him. Bless you for taking in a senior.... his time may be short but the relationship lasts forever. Please give him an ear rub ... or whatever he especially likes... from me.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry. Sending positive vibes and prayers for your sweet Toby boy.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh gosh, I am so sorry!
Boxers are so prone to cancers just like our Goldens are. But, you being a fellow tech, you know this already. 
But, he is in good hands with you, you gave him a new home and I am sure you are doing what you can for him to make his remaining time a happy and loved time.
Hugs to Toby!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so sorry you are in this situation. Take care yourself and your boy. Hugs.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry, but like another poster stated...he came into your life for a reason. You will make his final days wonderful and loving.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone...hoping we have a little more time with him. Started him on the pred and seems to be handling it pretty well. He did pee for like 5 minutes but no accidents. He seems to be resting comfortably too.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so sorry, Toby is lucky to have you, I hope you have many more memory making days. Belly rubs to Toby.


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry that you're going through this. I'm a fellow Boxer lover and can't imagine life without one. They sure do break your heart though. As others have said, everything happens for a reason. He will be well loved and cared for in his final days, and that is a true testament of love. I'm sorry that this happened so quickly. Many prayers that the pred works well and that you get more time together.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Hope he is comfortable and enjoy every day. Prayers to both of you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending prayers for sweet Toby.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for the diagnosis that Toby received. I hope you all have a lot of time left to share together!! My thoughts and prayers are with you!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

*Update..not doing well..*

Hey all..just figured I would update on Toby. Tried the prednisone to help keep him comfortable. It seemed to help for a few days, the swelling started going down and he seemed to be tolerating the meds well and no accidents. 

Well 4 days later, swelling started creeping up :no: and he started having accidents and having to go every hour. Been home all weekend and still going the same way, swelling getting more noticeable, having a weird licking , swallowing thing going on. 

Today I'm going to start weaning him off the pred and see how it goes but have this feeling it's not going to be long.  I don't want him to be uncomfortable and miserable on the meds or off them too.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Sorry to hear the meds don't seem to be helping you boy. Hoping you can find something that works. {HUGS} to you both!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Prednisone is known for it negative effects on animals in the long run - must use very carefully with the amount. Initially use always work for a short period of time. depend on the response from pets ... (I think). That is why sometimes they refer this steroid is a short-lived medicine. Your vet will give you correct suggestions and daily dosage - depend on the progress of the illness 

This is the good and bad days period? Probably it is the agressive cancer that the amount of Prednisone cannot control?

You are doing a nice job to keep him comfortable and to do things right at the moment because you are thinking of him. I hope the herbal supplements you are using can help a bit. I hope all is good and you are able to be with Toby for a extended long time - good quality time. 

Prayers and hugs for Toby and you and your family.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah ..it's tough to see him go through this..and I know the pred was a band-aid type of situation..just was hoping for a longer time but apparently this cancer is pretty aggressive. 

If we have work tomorrow I may bring him to work with me..one of the perks at working at a vet hospital. At least to see if he's lost anymore weight and to get the vets opinion too.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry Toby does not seem to be doing well. I hope your vet can give you some help. Thoughts and prayers continue!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Thinking of you all and sending prayers.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

*Thinking of Toby*

Sometimes, they decline very fast. They cannot even get up from floor in the morning. It is just sad and heart broken. Just keep Toby comfortable and cherish every moment. 

Sending more prayers and hugs for Toby.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

So sorry. The pred really is miraculous... for a short while.
GOOD luck Tobs we hope that you bounce back and have many more happy days!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

OnMyWay

I'm so sorry for the diagnosis. My two previous goldens were senior rescues who both ended up having cancer and lived about 6 months each. I wouldn't have traded that time for anything. In that time they learned what it was like to be loved, how to have fun, and get doted on with pot roast, hugs, and everything we could do to make their tails wag. Did they ever wag!

Yes, making him comfortable is probably about the best you can do at Stage V. Every day is a gift. Carpe Diem. I'm so sorry. It's hard to take. Just love him every day. It is a very good thing you did adopting him. Everything happens for a reason. Had you not rescued him he might have been euthanized, hit by a car, or be suffering alone. You're his angels.

God bless. We'll keep you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your boy Toby. It's good thing he has you to make his journey comfortable. I grew up with boxers--they are great dogs,


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending healing vibes and prayers for sweet Toby. I hope there is more time left.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Well today is the day..I took him to work yesterday and he had lost 4 more lbs. he's down to 48 lbs. he started off at 63 lbs in June. He is coughing and gagging more. Urinated on his dog bed two nights in a row and still not sure if he knew he did it. I brought him home last night so we could all say our goodbyes.:--sad:

My son doesn't seem to comprehend all of it, my daughter is getting a bit upset but she did say he will get to meet our other boxer Charlie in doggie heaven. She also said she loves Toby and that's why she gives him hugs and kisses. 

He will be missed and I know this is the best decision to do..but it's a hard one and I hate making the call as to when but I know I don't want to prolong his suffering. 

Goodbye sweet Toby.. See you at the bridge..enjoy the company of the others already there..you have lots of friends there.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Bless his heart. Godspeed sweet boy. You are forever loved. Hugs to you and your family. Thank you for rescuing this sweet soul and showing him the love and joy of family.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

So sorry! Run free at the Bridge, sweet Toby!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

-hugs- for you. I cannot imagine just welcoming this pup into your life and now having to say goodbye. I am so sorry. RIP sweet boy, run free at the bridge.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

God bless you for the months of happiness you gave him. That's what he remembers in doggie heaven.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am just now seeing this thread--I am so sorry for what you, your family, and Toby have and are going through. We have taken in several seniors, two of which we have lost to lymphoma. While we only had Beau for seven months and Rosie for only seven weeks, they knew they were loved and cherished while they were with us. I cried buckets after losing each one but wouldn't give up the time I did have with each as they gave so much to us while they were here.

While your time with Toby has been short, know that you have given him a wonderful few months where he has known love. In return, may the memories he has given you comfort you and your family in the days to come. RIP sweet Toby.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks all for your kind words as well as your stories . It was hard to do but he really was wasting away. Here is some pics of him from yesterday at work. First one is with my coworker..she was dressed up as Olive Oyl.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Here he is with the tin man.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

And one more of him looking happy..


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

OnMyWay

Your pics say it all: Toby had a happy life. Kudos to you for adopting an older boy. Although I know it hurts right now because you miss him, as you look back you'll smile remembering how an older boy came into your home and you brought smiles to each others' faces. Not letting him suffer was a very unselfish act. Right now, Toby's running with the wind in his face munching any tasty treat that comes to mind.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh, I am sorry about your Toby!
At least he had some happy times with you and I am sure he was so thankful for saving him and loving him, even if it was just a short time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Toby*



dborgers said:


> OnMyWay
> 
> Your pics say it all: Toby had a happy life. Kudos to you for adopting an older boy. Although I know it hurts right now because you miss him, as you look back you'll smile remembering how an older boy came into your home and you brought smiles to each others' faces. Not letting him suffer was a very unselfish act. Right now, Toby's running with the wind in his face munching any tasty treat that comes to mind.


GODSPEED sweet Toby! I bet those 4 months were the best of his whole life!
God Bless you for sharing your life with him.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh no so sorry to hear this. Toby looks like such a sweet boy who never deserved to battle such a confrontingly hideous disease. At least he left this world after finding true love and happiness. Thanks for the pics! 

I hope that you get to honor him by going on a big fur and non fur family walk and enjoy some healing time together.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

*Rest In Peace - Toby*

Sorry for your loss. We hold them in our arms as long as we can, then we hold them in our hearts forever. Beautiful memories (include the event in the photos) will be in spirit, thought & your heart forever. He knew and we know you did a wonderful job to take care of him. 

You take care these few days.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry to read that today was Toby's last day. Rest in peace sweet boy, I am sorry you could not stay with your new family longer. My God keep you close, in his arms.


----------

